# WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

*WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*

I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.

Well, once I began construction of my new shop, I was finally able to coax my wife into letting me purchase this machine( I'd been dropping hints and telling her of all the things this machine would allow me to do for years).

I would suggest to anyone considering this machine to *go ahead and buy it*. The quality of this machine is great. With the 5 hp motor it has all the power you will need to plane any wood you need. The motor for the planer head, sanding drum, gang rip blades and molder head is fed by a 220 volt 30 amp circuit and the drive motor for the power feed is powered by 120volt 15 amp circuit. Ideally, these two supplies should be next to each other. My outlets are about 4' apart and the power cords reach them with no problems.

I've run hundreds of board feet of white oak through the planer and the finish is awesome. With the variable speed power feed you can run the material through at the perfect speed needed to get the finish you want. Changing from the planer head to the auxiliary shaft, which is used for the drum sander, gang rip saws, and molder head or heads, is a matter of loosening two bolts, pulling the morse taper shafts, lifting the planer head out, then you slide the auxiliary shaft through two pillar block bearings, place the lock collars on, change the pulleys(a larger, single belt one is supplied that reduces the speed of the shaft for the use of the drum sander, gang rip saws, and molder head). It takes only minutes and the sanding drum makes sanding a cinch. You'll look forward to sanding those 18" table tops or boards for jointing to make larger table tops with this machine. I haven't used the gang rip saws, but I know they will come in handy when I get to making my own molding and when I have the need to rip wide boards into narrower ones in large quantities. *Just think of it, power fed ripping!*

With hundred of choices in molding knives, I haven't decided on which one or one's to purchase, yet.

The CD and printed manual provided with this machine is the most helpful information I've ever seen provided by a manufacurer on the proceedures of assembly and use of a woodworking machine. It covers just about everything you could want and if you have any questions, the answers are just a toll free call away. I found the people that work for WoodMaster to be very knowledgeable and helpfull, too.

I've mentioned before in another writing that I made a seperator out of a Rubbermade garbage can to seperate the wood shavings before they could enter into my Delta dust collector because my 4" hose would plug up when planning. Like I said, this machine makes short work of planing and sanding. The large shavings could not get past the intake screen on the dust collector, besides I figured that it wouldn't be good for the impeller on my dust collector to have all those shavings going through it anyway.

Visit their website: http://www.woodmastertools.com/, for more specs and prices. I have no connection with WoodMaster other than being a very satisfied customer. This machine is worth looking into!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


That was a great write up Os. I am glad to hear the machine has worked out well for you. I am looking forward to the rest of the story, when you try out the other parts of the machine.


----------



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


I had that machine and the craftsman copy. The Craftsman didn't have the separate infeed speed control motor. I can only say good things about the Woodmaster. Besides having a choice of knives right from Woodmaster, you can have any profile made to fit the machine. At the time I had that machine, there was a tool shop that did my sharpening and also would make knives of any profile and provide counterweights.

I bought mine used for under $500, about 18 yrs ago, and it ran like a champ. I jump on good deals instantly. There were times it ran for hours without a glitch. The only repair made was to replace the infeed motor. The craftsman couldn't hold a candle to the Woodmaster - no comparison.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bill. I will update as my experience with the accessories increases.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


That is very cool Os. Man you could get rid of a lot of machinery with one of those. Mike


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


I have a Bellsaw planer. I've had it for 30 years. and I've purchased some of the knives for it. I don't know if I'll get rid of it even though I bought a better planer. Because of the moulding feature.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


I think you made a wise purchase. The upfront cost will be offset by years of reliable use and fantastic customer support. That is worth a lot of money.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


I almost bought one quite a few years ago, but at the time I didn't have enough moo-lah! It would have been a bargain when look at the prices nowadays.


----------



## Dollarbill (Jan 26, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


I agree with Os. I have the same machine and customer service is great, as is the machine.

I don't agree about the instruction manual though. I found it lacks a lot.

When I first got mine (about 5 years ago) I read the manual from front to back, assembled it and turned it on. Ran great for a few minutes then started making a funny noise. I shut it down and took off the top and inadvertingly put my hand on one of the main bearings and received a nasty burn. The bearings had never been greased from the factory (has grease zerts but no mention to grease them in the manual).

A little grease and an Aloe leaf and it has been fine since.

Bill


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


Bill, they must have improved the manual since then, because they do advise the bearings be greased at regular intervals, now.


----------



## Charles (Mar 10, 2007)

oscorner said:


> *WoodMaster 18" planer/molder/sander*
> 
> I agonized for years over whether or not to take the chance and purchase this machine. I was bombarded, as I'm sure many of you have been, by mail advertizing this machine on sale. One of the main road blocks to buying this machine was, as is for most purchases of woodworking equipment, the cost of the machine(over $2500.00 on sale). I was impressed by the fact that this is probably the last *"American made"* woodworking machine out there. Not that there aren't many fine woodworking machines made in other and by other countries, I just wanted to purchase something made here for a change.
> 
> ...


I have had the same machine which I bought at auction about
10 years ago. 
Previous to that I had a Belsaw 12".
I don't do a lot of mouldings and have recently been thinking
of selling mine and getting a 15" Grizzly or 15" Wilke with the
Byrd head.

Charlie


----------

